# منتديات القانون الخاص > قانون المرافعات والتحكيم >  الصياغة القانونية

## هيثم الفقى

• المبحث الأول: مدخل للصياغة القانونيـــة 
• المطلب الأول: تعريف الصياغة القانونية
• المطلب الثاني: فــن الصياغة
• المطلب الثالث: المسؤوليات الأخلاقية للصائغين
• المبحث الثاني: الصياغة الجامدة والصياغة المرنة
• المطلب الأول: الصياغة الجامدة
• المطلب الثاني: الصياغة المـــرنة
• المطلب الثالث: الحاجة للصياغتين معا
• المبحث الثالث: طرق الصياغة القانونية 
• المطلب الأول: الطرق المادية 
• المطلب الثاني: الطرق المعنوية
• المطلب الثالث: عوامل جودة الصياغة القانونية
• المبحث الرابع: قواعد الصياغة التشريعية
• المطلب الأول: المنطق العلمي
• المطلب الثاني: حرفية الصائغ 
• المطلب الثالث: أساليب زيادة الدقة في الصياغة التشريعية
• المطلب الرابع: عيوب الصياغة 
الخاتمة 


مقدمةإن الإهتمام بمسألة الصياغة القانونية ليس مجرد إعتناء بالجانب الشكلي والإجرائي، إنما الهدف منه هو الوصول إلى تطبيق دولة القانون والحكم الراشد من خلال سن تشريع جيد ومتطور، في منتهى الوضوح والدقة في الصياغة، منسجما مع الدستور وغير متعارض مع القوانين الأخرى، مفهوم عند عامة الناس وقابل للتطبيق.
وتعد نوعية الصياغة التشريعية مكونا هاما من مكونات الإدارة الرشيدة لما لها من أثر على المستوى الإجتماعي والإقتصادي والسياسي للبلاد. كما أن اختيارانا لهذا الموضوع، يتزامن مع إصلاح النظام القانوني الذي شرعت فيه الجزائر والمتمثل في مراجعة وتحديث القوانين الموجودة في شتى القطاعات وما يتماشى مع الإحتياجات والمتطلبات الجديدة لمواكبة المعايير الدولية، من هنا يتبادر للأذهان الطرح المتمحور حول: ما مدى ملائمة مشروعات التطوير التشريعي في تعزيز بناء الديموقراطية وتغيير أسلوب الحكم باتجاه الإستعاب لا الإستبداد وباتجاه المحاسبة والشفافية وما مدى ملائمة ومسايرة الصياغة التشريعية لأنظمة الحكم خاصة في الدول العربية؟
باعتبار أن مسألة التحكم في أصول الصياغة القانونية مسألة حتمية في ظل العولمة والإتجاه الدولي الحالي في توحيد القوانين أصبحت كل دولة لا تستطيع أن تسن قوانينها بمعزل عن القوانين والإتفاقيات الدولية.


• المبحث الأول: مدخل للصياغة القانونية 
 المطلب الأول: تعريف الصياغة القانونية 
تتكون القاعدة القانونية من عنصرين: عنصر العلم وعنصر الصياغة. يتعلق عنصر العلم بجوهر القانون وموضوعه، أي بالمادة الأولية التي يتكون منها القانون ،وبالعوامل التي تدخل في مضمونه أي القوى الخلاقة للقانون.
أما عنصر الصياغة فيتمثل في إخراج هذا المضمون إلى حيز العمل من خلال الوسائل الفنية اللازمة لإنشاء القاعدة القانونية والتعبير عنها، وتسمى بأساليب صناعة أو صياغة القانون. وعلى هذا فالصياغة القانونية هي بمثابة تحويل المادة الأولية التي يتكون منها القانون إلى قواعد عملية صالحة للتطبيق الفعلي على نحو يحقق الغاية التي يفصح عنها جوهرها، ويتم ذلك عن طريق اختيار الوسائل والأدوات الكفيلة بالترجمة الصادقة لمضمون القاعدة وإعطائها الشكل العملي الذي تصلح به للتطبيق."1"
وتعد الصياغة القانونية عنصرا هاما من عناصر تكوين القاعدة القانونية، فهي التي تخرجها إلى حيز الوجود ويتوقف نجاح تلك القاعدة على دقة الصياغة ومدى ملائمة أدواتها. لهذا ينبغي مراعاة الدقة في صياغة القاعدة القانونية من خلال اختيار التعبير الفني العملي وأقرب السبل وأفضل الأدوات لتحقيق الغاية المقصودة منها.


 المطلـب الثاني: فـــن الصياغــة
يتمثل المضمون التشريعي في قواعد ترمى إلى تحقيق مصالح وتصاغ في صورة نصوص .وهذا هو" فن الصياغة القانونية "، ويقصد به مجموعة الوسائل والقواعد المستخدمة لصياغة الأفكار القانونية في نصوص تشريعية تعين على تطبيق القانون من الناحية العملية، وذلك باستيعاب وقائع الحياة في قوالب تشريعية لتحقيق الغرض الذي تنشده السياسة القانونية."2" 
إن موضوع هذا الفن وغايته هو تسهيل العمل بالقانون، ويتحقق ذلك من خلال عدة أمور: 
1- استخدام مناهج وأساليب في الصياغة تمكن قدر الإمكان المستطاع من احتواء كافة الوقائع في مجال القواعد القانونية. إن وقائع الحياة المتنوعة تعصى على الإدراك، في حين أن أساليب الصياغة القانونية محدودة الإمكانيات. لذا يصعب على أي فن بشري، مهما بلغ من كمال، أن يصوغ مبادئ وقواعد تصلح لكل الأمور وفي كافة الأزمان. وينبغي أن تصب القواعد وتصهر وفقا للأشياء والوقائع على نحو تتسع لما بينها من تنوع وتفاوت، أي أن ينبغي على المشرع أن يجمع في الصياغة القانونية بين كمال التحديد وإتقان التكييف.
2- خلق الأفكار القانونية: إن الحياة الاجتماعية تولد مصالح وحاجات معينة، ويأتي فن الصياغة القانونية لإشباع هذه الحاجات، من خلال استخدام وسائل مصطنعة وأفكار قانونية .وهكذا يتضمن كل قانون عناصر مادية توفرها الحياة، وعناصر مصطنعة من خلال الصياغة القانونية.
3- الدراسة العقارية: حيث تعد من تعد من العوامل المساعدة في الصياغة القانونية.المساعدة في الصياغة القانونية .وتتمثل في الاستعانة بالطرق والأساليب المتبعة في البلاد الأخرى لصياغة أحكام القانون.
يقوم القانون على عاملين متميزين هما معطيات الحياة والصناعة القانونية. ويترتب على اختلاف وتباين معطيات الحياة من بلد لآخر،نسبية القانون وتفاوت مضمونه. 

 
المطلـب الثالث: المسؤوليات الأخلاقية للصائغينيكمن جزء من حل الصعوبات التي يواجهها الصائغون عند إعداد التشريعات التي تستهدف إحداث تحولات في المجتمع والتي يمكن تنفيذها بفعالية، في إيجاد أخلاقيات مهنية بين الصائغين. وينبغي أن تتضمن تلك الأخلاقيات خمس قواعد أساسية هي:
1- أن يدرك الصائغ أنه مسؤول ليس عن شكل مشروع القانون فحسب، وإنما عن موضوعه أيضا.
2- ومثلما يدين المحامي أثناء المحاكمة بواجب الولاء، إلى كل من الموكل والنظام القضائي، فإن الصائغ يدين كذلك بالولاء إلى كل من الموكل والنظام التشريعي.
3- أن يدين الصائغ للموكل بواجب الكفاءة في صياغة مشروعات قوانين يمكن تنفيذها بفعالية، وكذلك في صياغة مشروعات قوانين وتقارير بحثية صحيحة من الناحية الشكلية.
4- أن يدين الصائغ إلى الموكل بواجب السرية، ولكن يجوز له أن يرفض صياغة مشروع قانون بسبب تعارضه مع معتقادته الشخصية.
5- أن على الصائغ الذي لا يرى سبيلا لكتابة مشروع القانون المقترح ضمن الحدود القانونية والدستور أن يرفض التعليمات الصادرة إليه بصياغة هذا المشروع."3"


• المبحــــث الثاني: الصياغـــة الجـــامدة والصياغــة المرنــة
 المطلـب الأول : الصياغـة الجـامدةتعتب صياغة القاعدة القانونية جامدة إذا كانت تواجه فرضا معينا أو وقائع محددة وتتضمن حلا ثابتا لا يتغير مهما اختلفت الظروف والملابسات. لذا يجد القاضي نفسه مضطرا لتطبيق الحل أو الحكم بمجرد توافر الفرض بطريقة آلية وصارمة.
وينطبق ذلك على القواعد التي تتضمن مواعيد وأرقام بالنقض أو الإستئناف. فمتى فات الميعاد المحدد للطعن، فإن القاضي لا يملك إلا الحكم بعدم قبول الطعن المرفوع بعد الميعاد.
فقد كان من الممكن أن يأخذ المشرع بمعيار مرن عند تحديد سن الرشد بالنسبة إلى المواطنين، هو الأخذ بالبلوغ الطبيعي، فلا يعتبر رشيدا إلا الشخص البالغ من الناحية الفسيولوجية،القادر على فهم وإدراك تصرفاته. وكانت الشرائع القديمة تأخذ بهذا المعيار المرن، الذي يختلف باختلاف الأفراد، ويراعي الفروق الواقعية بينهم، لأن البلوغ الطبيعيين يتفاوت من شخص إلى آخر.ولكن كانت هناك صعوبة في تطبيقه لأن إثباته ليس دائما يسيرا من الناحية العملية. لذا عدلت الشرائع الحديثة عن هذا المعيار المرن، الأكثر اتساقا مع العدالة، وأخذت بقاعدة جامدة، أسهل تطبيقا في العمل، فحددت سنا قانونية للرشد يتساوى فيه جميع المواطنين، بغض النظر عن درجة بلوغهم الفسيولوجي.


المطلـب الثاني: الصيــاغة المرنـةتكون الصياغة مرنة إذا اكتفت القاعدة القانونية بإعطاء القاضي معيارا مرنا يستهدي به في وضع الحلول المناسبة لكل حالة على حدة من القضايا المعروضة عليه طبقا للظروف والملابسات المختلفة. فالقاضي بسلطة تقديرية واسعة إزاء تطبيق القاعدة المرنة.
مثل ذلك القاعدة القانونية التي تعطي للواهب الحق في الرجوع في الهبة متى كان يستند إلى عذر مقبول. فلا شك أن معيار العذر المقبول معيار مرن يتيح للقاضي السلطة الكاملة في تقديره وفقا لظروف كل حالة على حدة.
وتعتبر قواعد قانون العقوبات مرنة إذا كانت تحدد العقوبة من خلال وضع حد أقصى وحد أدنى مع ترك الحرية للقاضي في تطبيق العقوبة المناسبة بين هذين الحدين طبقا للظروف الخاصة بكل حالة على حدة.

 
المطلـب الثالث: الحاجـة للصياغتين معـاالواقع أن القانون الوضعي في حاجة إلى النوعين من الصياغة في نفس الوقت. فالأصل أن تكون القواعد القانونية منضبطة ومحددة، إلا أنه توجد حالات كثيرة لابد وأن تصاغ فيها القواعد بصورة مرنة تتجاوب مع الظروف المتغيرة وما قد يستجد من وقائع.
فالمشرع قد يفضل هجر القاعدة الجامدة والأخذ بالمعيار المرن، فمثلا قد يحدد المشرع الغبن في المعاملات بنسبة معينة من قيمة الشيء محل التعامل، وقد يهجر المشرع هذه القاعدة الجامدة ويأخذ بالمعيار المرن، مثل عدم التعادل البتة بين التزامات كل من الطرفين، تاركا للقاضي تقدير كل حالة على حدة، حتى تتلاءم القاعدة القانونية مع تباين الحالات الواقعية، كما هو الحال في نظرية الإستغلال.
ويجب بقدر الإمكان أن تجابه القواعد في صياغتها كافة الفروض والظروف وكذلك ما يجد من تطورات واحتمالات. لذلك لعل الأسلوب الأمثل عند تحديد نطاق تطبيق القاعدة القانونية يكون من خلال التباين بين المثال والحصر:
1- ذكر حالات انطباق القاعدة القانونية على سبيل المثال، مع إفساح المجال أمام القاضي للقياس، كي تشمل القاعدة ما يطرأ من أحداث ووقائع.
2- وقد يرى المشرع تحديد نطاق تطبيق القاعدة القانونية بصورة دقيقة محددة، على نحو لا يترك للقاضي الحرية في القياس، وذلك حرصا على استقرار المعاملات، وصونا لمختلف الحريات. ويبدو ذلك بصفة خاصة في مجال قانون العقوبات، حيث يترتب على القياس تجريم أفعال لا ينص عليها القانون، الأمر الذي يتعارض مع مبدأ الشرعية.


• المبحــــث الثــالث : طرق الصياغـــة القانونيـــــة 
 المطلـب الأول: الطرق المادية تتمثل الصياغة المادية في وجود تعبير مادي عن جوهر القاعدة القانونية مجسدا في مظهر خارجي لها، أما بطريقة إحلال الكم محل الكيف أو بطريقة بعض التصرفات المتمثلة في شكلية معينة:
ويقصد بإحلال الحكم محل الكيف: إعطاء القاعدة القانونية تحديدا محكما بالتعبير عن مضمونها برقم معين مما يجعل تطبيقها آليا ولا يملك القاضي تجاهها عادة سلطة تقديرية ومن الأمثلة على هذا النوع من الصياغة القانونية كالتالي:
1- تحديد سن الرشد ببلوغ سن تسعة عشر (19) سنة كاملة المادة (40ق.م).
2- تحديد أهلية الترشح لعضوية المجلس الوطني الشعبي ب (28) سنة.
3- تحديد نسبة الغبن في بيع العقار بما يزيد على : خمس ثمن المثل... المادة(385ق.م). 
أما الجانب الشكلي المقصود في الصياغة المادية، فيتمثل في مظهر خارجي يفرض على الأفراد إتباعه في تصرفاتهم حتى تترتب عليه آثارا قانونية معينة، ويقصد من هذه الشكلية عادة في إفراغ التصرفات في كتابة رسمية، ومن على ذلك بيع العقار وهبته الرهن الرسمي الذي يرد على عقار، ومن الأشكال الأخرى اشتراط الحصول على إذن معين لمباشرة بعض التصرفات بالنسبة للوصي حماية لأموال القاصر، ومن الشكلية ما يقصد منه تيسير إثبات التصرفات في غير المواد التجارية إذا كان التصرف القانوني تزيد قيمته على (1000) دج المادة(333 ق.م).

 
المطلب الثاني: الطرق المعنويـةالصياغة المعنوية هي عمل ذهني يكسب القاعدة القانونية إخراجا عمليا وتتمثل هذه الصيغ في:
القرائن القانونية، الإفتراض أو الحيل القانونية.
1- القرائن القانونية :
القرينة القانونية هي عملية موضوعها أمر مشكوك فيه على أنه أمر مؤكد، أي تحويل الشك إلى يقين وإخراج القاعدة القانونية على هذا الأساس، وإذا كان مجال القرائن القانونية أصلا هو موضوع الإثبات إلا أن الحاجة إلى القرائن في مجال القواعد الموضوعية أمر قائم.
 القرائن القانونية في مجال الإثبات:
يؤخذ بمبدأ القرينة في مجال إثبات مراكز واقعية تمهيدا لتطبيق القانون عليها: إن الشك في وضع ما لتعذر إثباته أو استحالته يتحول إلى يقين متى استعملت فكرة القرينة وهذا من شأنه أن يعمل على تحقيق الاطمئنان والإستقرار في المجتمع متى كان الإثبات العادي المباشر متعذرا ومثاله:
القرينة الزوجية التي تقضي: بأن المولد من زوج الوالدة، متى حصل الحمل وقت الزوجية. أو كما ورد في حديث الرسول (صلى الله عليه وسلم): " الولد للفراش" 
كذلك قرينة اعتبار ارتكاب القاصر عملا غير مشروع قرينة على خطأ من يتولى رقابته كالأب أو الوصي...
وإذا كان المبدأ أن القرائن القانونية بسيطة تقبل إثبات العكس إلا أنه توجد بعض القرائن قاطعة لا يجوز إثبات عكسها.
وإذا كانت القرائن القانونية تكون إقامتها في مرحلة صياغة القاعدة القانونية، وهي من صنع المشرع، أو القانون الوضعي عموما، فإنه على عكس ذلك تكون القرائن القضائية من صنع القاضي يهتدي إليها في مرحلة تطبيق القاعدة القانونية فهي تستخلص بصدد قضية مطروحة،استنادا إلى وقائع الدعوى وملابستها: كصورية البيع بين الزوجين أو لقرابة وثيقة بين أطرافه...
2- القرائن القانونية في مجال القواعد الموضوعية:
هذا النوع من القرائن يمس موضوع الحق، وهو لا يتعدى دور الدافع أو العلة في تقرير حكم القاعدة القانونية، التي تبقى مستقلة بعد إقرارها عن هذه الدوافع، أن تحديد سن الرشد بتمام(19) سنة كاملة في القانون الجزائري قد بناه المشرع على اعتبار هذا السن قرينة تختفي بمجرد صياغة القاعدة القانونية المنصوص عليها في المادة (40ق.أ.م).
 الإفتراض أو الحيل القانونية:
يتمثل الإفتراض أو الحيل القانونية في إعطاء وضع من الو ضاع حكما يخالف الحقيقة من أجل الوصول إلى غاية عملية معينة، وهو تصوير ذهني معين يقصد منه تيسير الوصول إلى غاية عملية معينة، وهو تصوير يخالف الواقع ويشوهه.
ومن أمثلة الإفتراض أو الحيل القانونية: نظام الموت المدني وهو افتراض يخالف الواقع من بقائه فعلا على قيد الحياة وذلك من أجل ترتيب آثار قانونية.
ومن الحيل القانونية أيضا، طائفة العقارات بالتخصيص وطائفة المنثولات بالمال.
فهذا افتراض يخالف التقسيم الطبيعي للأشياء إذ يفترض أن بعض المنقولات عقارات إذا كانت مخصصة لخدمة عقار أو استغلاله وافتراض أن بعض العقارات منقولات ما دام مآلها القريب الإنفصال من أصل ثباتها.
وإذا كانت الطريقة المعنوية في الصياغة القانونية تحقق فوائد عملية إلا أنها على أساس مخالف للطبيعة والواقع، وإن الالتجاء إليها إنما بقصد تحقيق العدل أو النفع الاجتماعي، وهو التبرير الوحيد للإفتراض أو الحيلة القانونية وهو في جميع الحالات مقيد بعدم تجاوز حدود الغرض المقصود من تقريره...

 
المطلـب الثالث: عوامل جودة الصياغة القانونيـة.
هناك عوامل تعزز من جودة الصياغة القانونية وتجعلها داعمة للحكم الجيد ، أهمها:
1- ديموقراطية الصنع .... تدعم الإستقرار التشريعي
صياغة التشريعية الجيدة هي التي لا تأتي مبتورة، أو غير واضحة، بل تكون مؤدية للغرض الذي جاءت، ومعبرة عن الواقع الإجتماعي . لهذا فإن الصياغة الجيدة تميل إلى الإستقرار، أما الصياغة الردئية فلا تتسم بهذا الإستقرار.
فاستقرار التشريعات يتأتى عندما عندما تكون الصياغة القانونية متفقة مع الأفكار والتصورات والأغراض التي سعت القاعدة القانونية إلى تحقيقها، وأن تتسم بالوضوح والقابلية للفهم من المخاطبين بأحكامها، ولا تثير المشاكل عند التطبيق. أي أن الصياغة المستقرة يفهمها الأمي والعالم، أو أي فئات اجتماعية متباينة في مهارتها العلمية أو اللغوية أو الثقافية أو الإقتصادية أو الإجتماعية.
وعلى نقيض ذلك تكون الصياغة الغير المستقرة. فهي في الغالب لا تعبر عن فكر الجماعة وإنما تمثل رأى محدد دون التعبير عن رأى المجموع. فالفكرة القانونية إذا كان مصدرها الجماعة فإنها تساعد على تطوير المجتمع، خاصة إذا كان المجتمع ديموقراطيا، أما في النظم الشمولية والسلطوية فإن القاعدة القانونية تعبر عنها الحاكم أو قد تكون إنعكاسا لفكرة السلطة الأعلى وعلى المجتمع أن يرضخ لها حتى وإن جاءت غير متفقة مع إرادته.
2- ديموقراطية الأسلوب .. تدعم الشفافية:
من المهم أن يكون القانون مصوغا بلغة بسيطة قريبة ومألوفة من لغة تخاطب الرجل العادي، غير المتخصص في القانون. لهذا، من الأولى بالمشرع والصائغ توضيح فكرة التشريع والتعبير عنها بأبسط الطرق، بما يمكن المواطن من متابعة مدى احترام سيادة وحكم القانون، ومن مراقبة أداء الدولة، تشريعا وليس فقط تطبيقا.
3- متطورة .. تعزز القدرة التنافسية للتشريع:
فالتشريع الجيد له قدرة تنافسية في مواجهة العالم المعاصر، الأمر الذي يتطلب القيام بدراسة وافية ولفترة كافية له، وعند نظر مشروع قانون ما فلا ضرر من عمل دراسة مقارنة مع القوانين المحيطة بنا، للتعرف على التطور التشريعي الحادث في العالم (والذي يفرض نفسه على الجميع، بطريقة أو بالأحرى)، لا سيما إذا كان لموضوع التشريع المقترح جذور أو امتدادات في اتفاقيات دولية.
4- متوازنة... وصديقة للقضاء
الصياغة الجيدة ليست تلك التي تبدو بسيطة ومنطقية فقط، وإنما هي تلك التي تساعد على إنزال أحكام التشريع س بعدالة وموضوعية. والقضاء هو الذي يحكم بين الخصوم في المنازعات، على أساس القانون، فإذا كانت صياغة القانون متوازنة، تتصف بالوضوح والحسم وفي نفس الوقت تتحلى بالمرونة، فإنها تعين القاضي على إنزال أحكامها بعدالة أكبر. 
وفي الحقيقة، فإن مطلب التوازن في الصياغة لا ينصرف في هذا المقام إلى مضمون القواعد القانونية أو توجيهات المشرع، فهذه مسألة سياسية تحكمها اعتبارات ذاتية لدى الآلة التشريعية، ولكنه ينصرف إلى المرونة في مظلة القاعدة بحيث تعيش مدة أطول، وتنطبق على حالات أكثر، وتسفر عن تعقيدات ولبس أقل عند التطبيق.
فالصياغة " الجامدة" تحقق التحديد الكامل للحكم القانوني أو ما يخضع له الأشخاص أو الوقائع، على نحو لا يترك مجالا للتقدير سواء بالنسبة للمخاطب بالقانون أو القضاء.
أما الصياغة " المرنة " فهي تمكن القاعدة من الاستجابة لمتغيرات الظروف وتفريد الحالات، وتتيح بالتالي للقاضي حرية التقدير وإمكانية المواءمة، فهي تقتصر على وضع الفكرة تاركة ما يدخل فيها لتقدير من يقوم على تطبيق القاعدة القانونية.


• المبحـــث الرابـــــع: قـــواعـــد الصيـاغــة التشريعــيـةهناك قاعدتان للصياغة التشريعية الجيدة هما:
 
المطلـب الأول: قـاعدة المنطق العلمـيوتتمثل في المرور بخطوتين متتالتين في عملية التشريع:
الأولى هي الإجابة على سؤال: هل نحتاج إلى حل/ تدخل تشريعي أصلا لمواجهة الموضوع المطروح علينا؟، فإذا كانت الإجابة بنعم نأتي إلى السؤال التالي: ماهي الخطوات المنطقية التي تضمن السير في عملية التشريع بطريقة علمية أو كفاءة أعلى؟
1- إن الإجابة على السؤال الأول تعين على تجنب ظاهرتين كلاهما أخطر من الأخرى في التشريعات العربية وهما الإسراف التشريعي، وتضارب القوانين. فالقانون الجيد هو الذي يأتي كثمرة لدراسة علمية حتى لا تكون أحكامه متعارضة مع أحكام أخرى، أي أن دوافع إعداد القانون يجب أن تستقى من واقع يمليها وهذا بدعوة أهل الرأي والمتخصصين للإدلاء في مشروع القانون . تجنبا للثغرات القانونية التي تؤدي إلى ذيوع الفساد وخاصة عند تطبيق القوانين. ولكي تكون القوانين واضحة ومحددة وصريحة. وإذا ما قرر المشرع حاجة المجتمع للتدخل التشريعي فإنه يحتاج إلى:
- النظر إلى دستورية المشروع وتنقيته من شبهة عدم الدستورية.
- النظر لتشابه مشروع القانون مع القوانين الأخرى السارية.
- التأكد من الوضوح في كل نص وعدم تكراره.
- دراسة الأثار علميا حول القانون، حيث أن القانون لايوضع بناءا على انطباعات كما ان الوقائع الفردية لا تشكل ظاهرة هامة، تستدعي وضع قانون.
2- عندما يبدأ المشرع في معالجة موضوع ما فعليه أن يحدد:
- السياسة التشريعية التي يدافع عنها ويترجم أهدافها إلى نصوص قانونية.
- الأهداف التي ينوي تحقيقها.
- الحق الذي يحتاج إلى الحماية أو الرعاية القانونية.
هذا ولأن القاعدة القانونية هي محصلة تفاعل عوامل ومعطيات رئيسية أبرزها:
- معطيات طبيعية، أي الظروف التي يوجد فيها الإنسان سواء كانت ظروف مادية أو معنوية أو أن تكون معطيات إقتصادية واجتماعية.
وهذه الحقائق وإن كانت غير كافية لإنشاء القاعدة القانونية إلا أنها تعد المادة الخام الأولية التي يجب أن يقف عليها المشرع عند البدأ في التفكير في إنشاء قاعدة قانونية أو محاولة رسم حدود أو نطاق المسائل القانونية التي يريد تنظيمها.
- معطيات تاريخية، أي التراث الذي خلفته الأجيال السابقة للبشرية في مجال ينظم علاقاتها الإجتماعية من عرف وعادات وتقاليد. ولكن تلك الحقائق لا تتصف بالجمود كالحقائق الطبيعية لذا يجوز التدخل في تشكيلها وما يواكب الظروف العصرية للمجتمع.
- معطيات عقلية، أي الحقائق العقلية التي يمكن أن يستخلصها العقل من الحقائق الطبيعية والتاريخية فيقوم بالكشف عنها وتجسيدها.
- معطيات مثالية، أي آمال الجماعة وأمانيها وطموحاتها المستمرة نحو النهوض بالقوانين وتطويرهم، وبهذا تكون المعطيات المثالية قادرة على التأثير في المعطيات الثلاثة السابقة.
والمشرع في حاجة إلى استحضار هذه المعطيات وتفعيلها معا، لتحديد أهداف وملامح التشريع المرجو ثم لصياغته بالطريقة الملائمة وربما يراه البعض أمرا تنظيريا أكثر من اللازم، لكنه في الحقيقة تجسيد لمنطق بسيط وهو العقلانية والنظرة الشمولية في التعامل مع قضايا الصياغة التشريعية وقد اعتاد عليه النواب ومارسته البرلمانات طويلا، حيث كلما كانت ممارسة هذا النهج مستقرة وعامة كلما كانت جودة التشريعات أعلى وتوافقها مع مبادئ الديموقراطية والحكم الجيد.


 المطلـب الثاني: قـاعدة حرفـية الصـائغتعتبر الصياغة التشريعية من الوسائل الفنية اللازمة لإنشاء القواعد القانونية ضمن أسس ومبادئ لابد من معرفتها وإتقان فنونها كصناعة احترافية، تتكون موادها الأولية من معرفة مصادر القانون المختلفة باعتبار أن هذه المصادر تشكل الأدوات العامة لكل البناء الفني والتي بموجبها يتم تعبير عن قواعد القانون ومضامينه من خلال طرق عديدة أهمها المعرفة التامة والمصطلحات وخصائص القاعدة القانونية من قبل المشتغلين بالعمل التشريعي. فبعد جمع المشرع بالمواد الخام يتم وضعها في قوالب أو نماذج تشريعية وهنا يأتي دور الصائغ الذي يتولى تحويل المواد الخام إلى نصوص قانونية قابلة للفهم والتطبيق أي أننا إزاء عملية من مستويين متداخلين باستمرار الأول، هو تحديد السياسة التشريعية والأهداف المرسومة للتشريع المقترح والثاني، هو وضعها في أطر مقننة . لهذا يفرق البعض بين الصياغة القانونية " فن احترافي" وطريقة وضع النصوص التشريعية (عمل برلماني سياسي)، وكلاهما يتطلب الإلمام بفن استخدام الوسائل القانونية لتحقيق الغرض التشريعي. 
1- وضع النصوص القانونية :
من الشائع استخدام طريقتين، الأولى، هي الحلول التفصيلية حيث يلجأ المشرع إلى صياغة النصوص التشريعية لتعالج كل ما يدور في خياله من حالات خاصة وما يمكن أن يتصوره من حوادث فيقرر لكل حالة أو حادثة متوقعة حلها القانوني الذي يراه حسب طبيعة ومقتضيات تلك الحالة (وهذا هو التدخل التفصيلي الإيجابي ومثاله جداول الظرائب حسب شرائح الممولين ). كما قد يترك المشرع للقاضي مهمة بحث كل حالة على حدى ووضع الحل المناسب لها في ضوء ما يكتنفها من ظروف موضوعية (التدخل التفصيلي السلبي ومثاله الحدود القصوى والدنيا للعقوبة)
أما الطريقة الثانية في وضع النصوص القانونية فهي الحلول العامة حيث يضع المشرع حلولا عامة مجردة (مثال: قواعد النظام العام، أو مبدأ عدم تسويئ مركز المتهم حال تشديد العقوبة).
ولعل أخطر ظاهرة سلبية قد تنتاب المشرع في عملية وضع النصوص القانونية هي " حشد" القوانين والنصوص والأحكام ..،ومن المستقر فقها وقانونا، على سبيل المثال، أن تعديل أو إنشاء أكثر من قانون عمل غير جائز تشريعيا، فلا يجوز تعديل قانون إلا بقانون خاص به، لأن التعديل كالإنشاء، كما أنه لا يجوز أن يصدر قانون يتضمن أكثر من الموضوع واحد ولا تعديل أكثر من قانون بقانون واحد. فالقانون كالكائن الحي، له ذاتيته واستقلاله وكيانه وشهادة ميلاده، كل ذلك على سبيل الأفراد ولا سبيل للجمع فيه. ولا يستثني من هذه القاعدة إلا حالة ما إذا صدر قانون جديد يلغي كل نص يخالف أحكامه، حيث يمتد هذا الحكم إلى عديد من القوانين في ذات اللحظة، وعندئذ يكون سريان القانون الجديد (ولو أنه لم يشر إلى الأحكام التي يلغيها في القوانين الأخرى) بمثابة صك الإلغاء للأحكام المخالفة له في القوانين السارية / القديمة.
ويلاحظ المرء أن المشرع العربي قد يلجأ إلى هذا الإستثناء بنوع من الإفراط أحيانا، حيث تتضمن العديد من التشريعات نصا (عادة في أواخر القانون) يقضي بإلغاء كل نص يخالف أحكامه، في حين أن التوسع في هذا الإستثناء يفقده معناه.
فمن ناحية أولى، قد لا يحتاج المشرع إلى إيراد هذا النص في كل القوانين الجديدة، وذلك إعمالا لقاعدة "اللاحق ينسخ السابق"، وهي قاعدة مستقرة لا تحتاج إلى توكيد في نص خاص (مثال: زيادة أسعار الرسوم...). ومن ناحية أخرى، قد لا يكون هناك نصوص أخرى سارية تتضارب أحكامها مع أحكام القانون الجديد، أو تكون قليلة ومعروفة جدا، وبالتالي فإن تنقية التشريعات وتبسيطه وتقليل أعدادها يتطلب القيام بدراسة دقيقة وشاملة للقوانين السارية، وتحديد ما إذا كان الأمر جديرا بتعديل بعض أحكامها مباشرة دون الإسراف في اللجوء إلى منهج " الأسهل في الأحوط" . فهذا يعني عند تطبيق القانون أن المواطن والمحامي والقاضي ورجال الأمن وغير ذلك من الجهات التنفيذية سوف يضعون كافة القوانين المتعلقة بالقانون الجديد أمامهم ودراستها وتنسيق علاقاتها ببعضها البعض قبل تطبيق أحكامها، وهذا ما يجده المرء في الواقع القانوني والقضائي العربي على وجه العموم.
2- حرفيــة الصائـــغ:
يقوم الصائغ بترجمة ما يعرض عليه إلى قواعد محددة مبوبة وهو يسمى " النصوص القانونية "، والصياغة الجيدة هي التي تعين على تحويل الأفكار والأهداف إلى نصوص قانونية، تؤدي فقط ما هو مطلوب دون أن تتضمن ما لا يراد. كما أن إجادة القواعد اللغوية عامل حاسم في الصياغة الجيدة، حيث يدقق الصائغ في اختيار الألفاظ على ضوء إدراكه لأهداف واضع التشريع، حتى يتحقق الغرض المطلوب من القانون.
 المطلب الثالث: أساليب زيادة الدقة في الصياغة التشريعية.
تتطلب الإدارة الرشيدة أن يتخذ المسئولون الحكوميون قرارات غير تعسفية طبقا لقواعد واضحة. وما لم تخضع عملية صنع القرار لقواعد واضحة لا لبس فيها، فلن يكون أمام المسئولين أي خيار آخر سوى ممارسة سلطتهم التقديرية. وباعتبار أن ذلك جانب رئيس من مهمتهم، يجب على الصائغين أن يكتبوا القواعد التي يصوغها في شكل دقيق بما يكفي للتأكد من أن من يخاطبهم مشروع القانون يعرفون كيف ينبغي عليهم أن يتصرفوا.
وبالإضافة إلى ضرورة أن يتبع صانعو القوانين قواعد معينة، يقتضي معيار الإدارة الرشيدة أن يكون بمقدور المنتفعين من القانون أن يتنبأوا بسهولة بنتيجة القرارات الرسمية. ولا يمكن أن يحدث ذلك إلا إذا صاغ الصائغون مشروعات قوانين تتسم بدرجات عالية من التحديد والدقة والوضوح. ويقدم هذا الفصل 16 قاعدة لغوية من شأنها أن ترشد الصائغ لتحقيق ذلك الهدف. وهذه القواعد هي مايلي:
1- تجنب استخدام الكلمات الغامضة.
2- تجنب استخدام الكلمات المثيرة للإلتباس.
3- غط كل نطاق المعني.
4- استخدام الكلمة نفسها بالمفهوم ذاته، واستخدام كلمة مختلفة للتعبير عن مفهوم مختلف.
5- لا تستخدم الكلمات الغير الضرورية.
6- استخدام الكلمات الواردة في القوانين ذات الصلة.
7- تجنب العبارات الوصفية والظرفية المثيرة للإلتباس.
8- استخدام "واو" العطف وحرف "أو" بعناية.
9- تجنب "حشو" الجملة التشريعية (استخدام جملا قصيرة).
10- للتوضيح، استخدام التبنيد tabulation .
11- استخدام صيغة الإثبات ولا تستخدم صيغة النفي.
12- تجنب استخدام صيغة "يكون" في كل أشكالها.
13- استخدام مفردات كلمات تلائم مستخدمي القانون.
14- ضع المفهوم الأكثر أهمية في نهاية الجملة، وحدد موقع العبارات التابعة والوصفية .
15- تجنب الإدماج بطريق الإحالة.
16- أدخل الإحالة الداخلية بطريقة صحيحة.


المطلـب الرابع: عيـوب الصياغـةومن أبرزها، فحسب خطورتها على نوعية التشريع:
1- الخطأ المادي، فقد تقع أخطاء مادية أثناء الطباعة إما بسبب وجودها في أصل النص أو مسودته ، وفي أحيان كثيرة تؤدي إلى التأثير في المعنى، وأحيانا إلى تغييره أو تغيير ما أراده المشرع. 
2- الخطأ القانوني، وعادة يكون غير مقصود، بحيث يستوجب التصحيح. كما قد يكون الخطأ من نوع النقص، حين يأتي إغفال لفظ في النص التشريعي بحيث لا يستقيم الحكم بدونه، فيجب تداركه.
3- الغموض، وهو نص غير واضح الدلالة، إذا لا يدل على ما فيه بالصيغة التي وضع فيها، ويحتاج لفهمه أن يستكمل من خارج عبارته مما يضطر المشرع أو الحكومة في هذه الحالة إلى إصدار "تفسيرات" لإزالة الغموض.
4- التعارض، فقد يصطدم نص مع نص آخر بحيث لا يمكن الجمع بينهما على الرغم من فهم مضمونه كل على حده، مثال ذلك تعريفات العامل والفلاح في قوانين العمل ومباشرة الحقوق السياسية والنقابات العمالية في مصر، فتارة يأخذ المشرع بمعيار"الشهادة/التعليم"، كما في حالة النقابات، وأخرى يأخذ بمعيار " المهنة" كما في حالة الترشيح للإنتخابات البرلمانية.
5- التزيد والتكرار في القانون ذاته أو في قانونين مستقلين، وهذا من شأنه إحداث أرباك وإرهاق لا مبرر لهما، كما أنه يقود إلى إفراز ثغرات أكبر في القانون.
هذه بعض العيوب التي قد تطال النصوص التشريعية والتي تحتاج من أجل تلافيها إلى الدقة والمعرفة باللغة العربية ومفرداتها، والتدقيق في النصوص التشريعية ومراجعتها وتمحيصها، حتى نتمكن من سن قوانين واضحة ومحددة تساعد في الحياة العملية، إذا ما تمت مراعاة الفن القانوني ضمن معاييره وأسسه.
ومن أبرز هذه المعايير:
- الإيجاز، حيث أن النص القانون ينظم حالة أو ظاهرة تنظيما دقيقا بكلمات محددة، لذا يجب أن يقدم المعنى بأقل الألفاظ، لأن الإطالة تفتح باب التفسيرات المتعارضة.
- العرض المحكم، ويكون بالتبويب السليم وجمع النصوص وربط أجزائها وكشف غايتها.
- ضرورة إحكام الإشارات الكتابية كالفواصل والنقاط في مواضيعها.
- ضرورة احترام المشرع لمصطلحاته التشريعية من خلال توحيد المصطلحات التي تفيد المعنى نفسه.
- تسمية القوانين، فيستحسن أن يأخذ المشرع بأسماء القوانين التي استقرت مسمياتها في العمل القانوني وأصبحت بمثابة مبادئ عامة.
- الإيجاز بالتعريفات في غايات محددة كأن يأتي التعريف لإيضاح معنى مغاير لمعنى متعارف عليه، أو لغاية حسم خلاف فقهي قائم، ذلك أن التعريف المبالغ فيه قد يؤدي إلى تقييد القاضي وسلب حرية حركته في التقدير، كما قد يكون تطور الحياة قد تجاوزه.
- مراعاة أسس الهيكل المعماري لصياغة جسم القانون وهو جوهر التشريع من حيث الأحكام المتعلقة بالوقائع المادية والقانونية، إضافة إلى الخاتمة، التي غالبا ما تلغي التشريع السابق وتلزم الجهات المختصة بالتنفيذ، وتحدد فيما إذا كان بالإمكان إصدار أنظمة أو لوائح أو تعليمات ستصدر لتطبيقه، وربما ترفق به مذكرة إيضاحية، تعتبر جزء لا يتجزأ من التشريع، إذ أنها تكشف فلسفة المشرع من وراء إصداره والأسباب الداعية لسنة وبيان روح التشريع الذي يمكن خلف النصوص.


الخاتمةإن صياغة القاعدة القانونية يجب أن تكون بالشكل الذي يتناسب والغرض التي فرضت من أجلها، فجوهر القاعدة القانونية ومادتها الأولية يجب أن تخرج بطرق أو وسائل معينة حتى يتحقق الهدف والغاية منها.
وعلى ذلك فإن صياغة القاعدة القانونية وصياغتها عملية ضرورية لترجمة جوهرها وهذا بالنظر إلى قواعد عملية صالحة للتطبيق الفعلي في المجتمع الذي توجد لتنظيمه، وذلك عن طريق استعمال وسائل وأدوات معينة كفيلة بهذا التحويل.
والصياغة على هذا النحو تعد عنصرا هاما من عناصر تكوين القاعدة القانونية لأنها هي التي تعطي للقاعدة الشكل العملي الذي تصلح به، للتطبيق، مما يؤدي إلى القول بأن جانبا كبيرا من نجاح القاعدة القانونية يتوقف على الدقة في الصياغة وتخير أدواتها، ولهذا فإنه ينبغي اختيار أدوات الصياغة القانونية اختيارا يضمن إخراج جوهر القاعدة القانونية إلى حيز التطبيق العملي، كما يحقق الغرض منها، فيختار في الصياغة أقرب السبل وأفضل الأدوات لتحقيق الغاية المقصودة. وربما يعزز هذه المقولات تأخر الإهتمام العربي بالتطور البرلماني عموما، ونقص الخبراء المحليين، والإرتباط الزائد بين مشروعات الدعم الفني والحكومات، الذي يكشف عن معضلة توجيه دعم فني لتقوية برلمانات في ظل حكومات " غير ديموقراطية " إجمالا. فنحن بحاجة إلى تحبيب وترغيب النواب في التطوير التشريعي، والتقدم بمؤسساتهم البرلمانية، لأن الدول قوية بمؤسساتها وأن البرلمان قاعدة البناء الديموقراطي الحر وأن معايير النائب الناجح اليوم قد تعدت المحلية وصارت عالمية.

----------


## رانيا المحامية

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

احييك على المجهود المتميز دائما الى الامام

----------


## برهامى

باركك الله مساهمة جميلة حققت لى فائدة تؤجر بها عند الله ... دعواتى لك...
برهامى أبو بكر عزمى

----------


## حسام الدين منير

رائع ان كان التفصيل اكثر افضل للنهل من وفير علمكم

----------


## عباس عمر علي

أحييك على هذا المجهود الرائع والجهد الكبير الذي بذلته لشرح هذا الموضوع

----------


## عباس عمر علي

أنا طالب دراسة عليا بإحدى الجامعات السودانية ماجستير نظام الدراسة عن بعد و موضوع رسالتي فلسفة العقوبة بين الردع والاصلاح دراسة مقارنة بين الشريعة الاسلامية و القوانين الوضعية لذا أطلب من الاخوة الاعضاء مساعدتي في وضع خطة البحث مع خالص شكري وتقديري

----------


## عباس عمر علي

مجهود رائع جداً و يستحق الاشادة

----------


## اياد هيثم

أحييك على هذا المجهود الرائع والجهد الكبير الذي بذلته لشرح هذا الموضوع

----------


## elmagry

أحسنت النشر ياغالي تسلم وكل عام وانتم بخير

----------

